# Ticked Pitbull



## airick6464

Hey guy's....I haven't been on here in awhile. Here is where I would like everyone to post pic's of your pitbull's and comment on others.....so I will be the first to show off. Rico is 80 pounds, 23 inch head and only 11 months old, but the thing that grabbed my attention was his unique coating, which is called "TICKING" or "TICKED" pretty rare to see ticking like this, usually the ticking is around the chest and legs only, or alittle here and there.......But he is all ticked. He is 25% Gotti and 75% Razor's Edge. He is registered through UKC with the Notorious Juan Gotti 3X's....GCH Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles....and many other grand champions and champions. And he's prolly the biggest baby in the world. What do you think about him? How big do you think he will get?


----------



## hell no they wont go

omg i love the ticked pattenr on this dog!


----------



## meganc66

he's very unique looking!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

That's a good looking bully. Not many bullies that Ive seen can pull the whole ticked look off... But you have yourself a good looking dog.


----------



## mygirlmaile

very cool lookin dog!!!


----------



## H224thGenSedan

I love the way that dog looks.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

He looks nice. The ticking color is not that rare though. Actually pretty common especially in the bullies out in Cali for some reason. If your talking about a nice solid weight id say 85 to 90 lbs if you plan on keeping him nice trimmed and solid. If not the sky's the limit.
see this link if you wanna check out some other big bullies
.: Iron Cross Kennels :.pitbulls, bluepitbulls, pit bull puppies, pit bull kennels, pitbull farm, american pitbull terrier,


----------



## performanceknls

What a handsome boy! I am fond of big fat heads! This is my Fat head Kaos, poor buddy I put him in a tutu, lol


----------



## MY MIKADO

You have yourself a nice looking Bully. I love his ticked coat.


Lisa that is just so wrong on so many levels. I would actually say that is animal abuse. POOR KAOS.


----------



## performanceknls

Yeah look at his face he is not a happy camper, that was when he was intact and I insulted his manhood! LMAO


----------



## Sadie's Dad

performanceknls said:


> What a handsome boy! I am fond of big fat heads! This is my Fat head Kaos, poor buddy I put him in a tutu, lol





MY MIKADO said:


> You have yourself a nice looking Bully. I love his ticked coat.
> 
> Lisa that is just so wrong on so many levels. I would actually say that is animal abuse. POOR KAOS.





performanceknls said:


> Yeah look at his face he is not a happy camper, that was when he was intact and I insulted his manhood! LMAO


Reminds me of Ralphie from A Christmas Story. Kaos looks like a pink nightmare LOL


----------



## performanceknls

Sadie's Dad said:


> Reminds me of Ralphie from A Christmas Story. Kaos looks like a pink nightmare LOL


OMG! I love that movie! Yeah that is exactly how it was! :rofl: Poor Kaos my husband said I can never do that to him again!


----------



## mygirlmaile

Lmfao at Kaos. Anddd, that totaly gives me an idea...we should have a contest around Halloween...Best Costume! I'm willing to donate something for a prize ( a collar and leash or PetSmart gift card or something?). Funnn!! Please, please, please?!


----------



## performanceknls

That is a good idea we will do something like that for Halloween, I can donate a leash!


----------



## mygirlmaile

performanceknls said:


> That is a good idea we will do something like that for Halloween, I can donate a leash!


I made a thread about it in General...I can work on coordinating it (I do NOTHING during the day...lol). I think itd be funnn.  And I always enjoy humiliating my dogs. LMFAO. If we got a few people to donate stuff for prizes we could either do a HUGE prize package for the winner...or prize places 1-3 or something. We can work out details.

:woof:

YAY! I love doing fun stuff!!


----------



## Msmith1

looking good!

love the coat...


----------



## Lost_Kaus89

Ive never seen a dog with that type of coat before I know he must be a head turner on walks.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Isn't ticked merle?


----------



## FloorCandy

What a handsome boy!!!! And omg poor Kaos in that getup  I dress Thrall up in undignified getups sometimes lol, It's just so irresistable!


----------



## performanceknls

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Isn't ticked merle?


No they are two different colors


----------



## reddoggy

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> He looks nice. The ticking color is not that rare though. Actually pretty common especially in the bullies out in Cali for some reason. If your talking about a nice solid weight id say 85 to 90 lbs if you plan on keeping him nice trimmed and solid. If not the sky's the limit.
> see this link if you wanna check out some other big bullies
> .: Iron Cross Kennels :.pitbulls, bluepitbulls, pit bull puppies, pit bull kennels, pitbull farm, american pitbull terrier,


1stly, I am not a fan of ICK at all. Second, I gotta give this post props. Ticking is very common, especially in Gottyline dogs. Being that he's a cross between two very different bully lines, there' no telling what you're gonna get, but yes, 85 90 is prolly where you're gonna be if you keep him healthy.


----------



## airick6464

TICKED -A color rarely seen on an APBT or AmStaff. A white base coat with colored specks throughout the entire coat. Patches are permissable. Commonly seen on German Pointers, this color is unique and striking and will turn heads.

*~DIFFERENCE~*

MEREL- A color usually said to be genetic defect and is said not to be excepted in most assosiations. Merel resembles pieces of torn paper scattered randomly. Merel can have any two, and rarely seen three colors.


----------



## airick6464

Sorry, I corrected my initial post....I ment to say the way he is ticked is rare....ususally its around the chest or legs or here and there.....or you may see a pit just like my rico with a big random patch somewhere.....But Rico is *all *ticked with coal black ears.....kinda looks like horns....lol....but yes I have done my research and have seen 21 blackjacks offspring. Does anyone know why his offspring come out ticked? If you look at a picture of him....he has no ticking anywhere. Not that I have seen anyway. That is wierd.


----------



## FloorCandy

I have heard it said that pits with ticking have Heeler mixed in somewhere in their ancestry, but I do not know how true that is. I do see many pits with ticking listed as dalmatian mixes on CL and in shelters, so ticking is not rare, I would say more often it is just not properly identified, there are probably many people out there with ticked pits that they adopted, and they go through the dogs whole life believing it is a dalmatian/lab mix.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

airick6464 said:


> Sorry, I corrected my initial post....I ment to say the way he is ticked is rare....ususally its around the chest or legs or here and there.....or you may see a pit just like my rico with a big random patch somewhere.....But Rico is *all *ticked with coal black ears.....kinda looks like horns....lol....but yes I have done my research and have seen 21 blackjacks offspring. Does anyone know why his offspring come out ticked? If you look at a picture of him....he has no ticking anywhere. Not that I have seen anyway. That is wierd.


I can get you a vid of a dog that looks just like yours.

here it is


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

reddoggy said:


> 1stly, I am not a fan of ICK at all. Second, I gotta give this post props. Ticking is very common, especially in Gottyline dogs. Being that he's a cross between two very different bully lines, there' no telling what you're gonna get, but yes, 85 90 is prolly where you're gonna be if you keep him healthy.


I think I may know the reason but why not? Oh and I wasn't saying that I like them I was just letting th op know that big bullies are common.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89

Hey you know whats funny I typed in Iron Cross Kennels in google and at the bottom of the page was a link to that website the rip off report I guess that Roman dude seriously pissed someone off.


----------



## LilBisskit

airick6464 said:


> Hey guy's....I haven't been on here in awhile. Here is where I would like everyone to post pic's of your pitbull's and comment on others.....so I will be the first to show off. Rico is 80 pounds, 23 inch head and only 11 months old, but the thing that grabbed my attention was his unique coating, which is called "TICKING" or "TICKED" pretty rare to see ticking like this, usually the ticking is around the chest and legs only, or alittle here and there.......But he is all ticked. He is 25% Gotti and 75% Razor's Edge. He is registered through UKC with the Notorious Juan Gotti 3X's....GCH Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles....and many other grand champions and champions. And he's prolly the biggest baby in the world. What do you think about him? How big do you think he will get?


Nice!!!!! I have a 3 month old Xl American Bully white and blue ticked male pup


----------



## TonyTone

airick6464 said:


> Hey guy's....I haven't been on here in awhile. Here is where I would like everyone to post pic's of your pitbull's and comment on others.....so I will be the first to show off. Rico is 80 pounds, 23 inch head and only 11 months old, but the thing that grabbed my attention was his unique coating, which is called "TICKING" or "TICKED" pretty rare to see ticking like this, usually the ticking is around the chest and legs only, or alittle here and there.......But he is all ticked. He is 25% Gotti and 75% Razor's Edge. He is registered through UKC with the Notorious Juan Gotti 3X's....GCH Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles....and many other grand champions and champions. And he's prolly the biggest baby in the world. What do you think about him? How big do you think he will get?


----------

